

Mysterious Mountains Hidden Beneath Antarctic Ice Revealed - BrentRitterbeck
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20100611/sc_livescience/mysteriousmountainshiddenbeneathantarcticicerevealed

======
Jun8
Ha! H. P. Lovecraft was right after all. He wrote his classic story "At the
Mountains of Madness" about these mountains
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_the_Mountains_of_Madness>):

"The story is written in first-person perspective by the geologist William
Dyer, a professor from Miskatonic University. He writes to disclose hitherto
unknown and closely kept secrets in the hope that he can deter a planned and
much publicized scientific expedition to Antarctica. On a previous expedition
there, a party of scholars from Miskatonic University, led by Dyer, discovered
fantastic and horrific ruins and a dangerous secret beyond a range of
mountains taller than the Himalayas."

OK, so he got the "taller than Himalayas" part wrong (article says 8000 feet),
but he wrote this story in 1931, when these mountains were not yet discovered!
The radar image looks suspiciously similar to Lovecrafts's description of the
stone city of cubes and cones. He warns at the end:

"It is absolutely necessary, for the peace and safety of mankind, that some of
earth’s dark, dead corners and unplumbed depths be let alone; lest sleeping
abnormalities wake to resurgent life, and blasphemously surviving nightmares
squirm and splash out of their black lairs to newer and wider conquests. "

